

Zenoss: We Can Ditch Nagios Now - timf
http://www.longitudetech.com/blog/linux-unix/zenoss-we-can-ditch-nagios-now/

======
rudin
My favourite of these tools in Centreon. It is an unholy mix of just about
everything (nagios snmptraptranslator etc) and would be awesome if only a few
more opensource developers would work on it.

------
dnsworks
"The community simply isn’t responsible enough to say, “No, this won’t work,
re-implement it.” A company with QA is."

Try as I might, I cannot help but to agree with that statement, especially
when the stagnant state of Nagios, Cacti, and Munin are concerned.

